# Bug dans FileMaker Go?



## BlueVelvet (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir les experts,

J'utilise depuis un moment FileMaker Go sur iPad et iPhone, en important les bases de données mises à jour via iTunes, en remplaçant simplement le fichier.

Jusqu'ici pas de problème. Et voici que quand je veux importer le fichier dans iTunes, pour FileMaker Go, j'ai un message «Impossible de copier XXX car vous ne possédez pas lautorisation nécessaire», etc... et «vous devriez débloquer iOS».

Jamais vu ça. Ai essayé de réinstaller FileMaker Go, ça recommence...

Quelqu'un a une idée...? Merci d'avance évidemment


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Janvier 2015)

... mon souci n'a pas intéressé grand monde (!), mais si jamais, j'ai trouvé en farfouillant dans le forum de FMP.

Donc si qqn tombe sur ceci: pour surmonter ce problème, il faut faire la synchro (l'import) des données de FileMaker via iTunes en veillant à ce que l'iPad soit allumé et déverrouillé. C'est bizarre, mais ainsi .


----------

